# First Lieutenant?



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *MCBRIDE MIKE <ninercharlie@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000*
What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
the US military!
burgess marskell wrote:
> 
> what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history television
> channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the weekend
> some time
> 
> 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> Canadian Armed Forces
> 
> >From: "Peter deVries" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> >
> >Matt,
> >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> >Pete
> >
> >
> >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> >>
> >>I‘d like to know as well.
> >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up quite
> >>a
> >>bit.
> >>Well????
> >>             -matt
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 23:04:25 -0500*
One up on a Second Lieutenant?  Who is one notch higher than the "Officer
Cadet"?
I‘ve been out a while, I know, but did we have a rank structure change?
Get over it guys!
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "MCBRIDE MIKE" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 2:44 PM
Subject: First Lieutenant?
> What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
> the US military!
>
> burgess marskell wrote:
> >
> > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
television
> > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the
weekend
> > some time
> >
> > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > Canadian Armed Forces
> >
> > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > >
> > >Matt,
> > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > >Pete
> > >
> > >
> > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > >>
> > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up
quite
> > >>a
> > >>bit.
> > >>Well????
> > >>             -matt
> > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >>message body.
> > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 23:21:54 -0500*
Hmm Canadian Armed Forces, I thought they changed it to CF, because ARMED is too
dangerous for a word :
MCBRIDE MIKE wrote:
> What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
> the US military!
>
> burgess marskell wrote:
> >
> > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history television
> > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the weekend
> > some time
> >
> > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > Canadian Armed Forces
> >
> > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > >
> > >Matt,
> > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > >Pete
> > >
> > >
> > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > >>
> > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up quite
> > >>a
> > >>bit.
> > >>Well????
> > >>             -matt
> > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >>message body.
> > >
> > >_________________________________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 04:53:50 *
its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to sign 
my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause more 
confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
>From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: First Lieutenant?
>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
>
>What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
>the US military!
>
>burgess marskell wrote:
> >
> > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history 
>television
> > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the 
>weekend
> > some time
> >
> > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > Canadian Armed Forces
> >
> > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > >
> > >Matt,
> > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > >Pete
> > >
> > >
> > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > >>
> > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up 
>quite
> > >>a
> > >>bit.
> > >>Well????
> > >>             -matt
> > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >>message body.
> > >
> > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 22:45:20 -0700*
Balognia!
And I‘m not talking about field rat packs or hay boxes..
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 4:53 AM
Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to
sign
> my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause
more
> confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 07:49:10 -0700*
So,,,,, what unit are you with?  Then we can tease your CO.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 4:53 AM
Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to
sign
> my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause
more
> confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
>
> >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> >
> >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
> >the US military!
> >
> >burgess marskell wrote:
> > >
> > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
> >television
> > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the
> >weekend
> > > some time
> > >
> > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > >
> > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > >
> > > >Matt,
> > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > > >Pete
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > >>
> > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up
> >quite
> > > >>a
> > > >>bit.
> > > >>Well????
> > > >>             -matt
> > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >>message body.
> > > >
> > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 08:39:18 -0700*
there is no confusion - either you‘re not in or your CO is smoking rope
> -----Original Message-----
> From:burgess marskell [SMTP:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Wednesday, February 14, 2001 9:54 PM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:Re: First Lieutenant?
> 
> its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to
> sign 
> my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause
> more 
> confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
> 
> >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> >
> >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
> >the US military!
> >
> >burgess marskell wrote:
> > >
> > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history 
> >television
> > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the 
> >weekend
> > > some time
> > >
> > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > >
> > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > >
> > > >Matt,
> > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > > >Pete
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > >>
> > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up
> 
> >quite
> > > >>a
> > > >>bit.
> > > >>Well????
> > > >>             -matt
> > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >>message body.
> > > >
> > > 
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 11:06:43 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
You can‘t be serious.  Your CO is not of sound mind I believe.  What is
wrong with 2Lt or Lt as rank signatures or the whole rank spelled out as
well?  How does one get them confused?  If I were you I‘d not follow that
gem of advice.  You‘re just asking for negative comments from just about any
Canadian Military member you see or deal with.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 11:54
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to sign 
my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause more
confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
>From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: First Lieutenant?
>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
>
>What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
>the US military!
>
>burgess marskell wrote:
> >
> > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history 
>television
> > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the 
>weekend
> > some time
> >
> > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > Canadian Armed Forces
> >
> > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > >
> > >Matt,
> > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > >Pete
> > >
> > >
> > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > >>
> > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up 
>quite
> > >>a
> > >>bit.
> > >>Well????
> > >>             -matt
> > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >>message body.
> > >
> > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: First Lieutenant?
You can‘t be serious. Your CO is not of sound 
mind I believe. What is wrong with 2Lt or Lt as rank signatures 
or the whole rank spelled out as well? How does one get them 
confused? If I were you I‘d not follow that gem of advice. 
You‘re just asking for negative comments from just about any Canadian 
Military member you see or deal with.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 11:54
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
its just lieutenant officially, but i have been 
instructed by my CO to sign 
my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd 
lieutenant. it only cause more 
confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
gtFrom: MCBRIDE MIKE 
ltninercharlie@home.comgt
gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gtSubject: First Lieutenant?
gtDate: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
gt
gtWhat the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we 
already amalgamated with
gtthe US military!
gt
gtburgess marskell wrote:
gt gt
gt gt what was the term? i think the series 
ended, but i hear history 
gttelevision
gt gt channel 43 where i am is going to start 
playing it again on the 
gtweekend
gt gt some time
gt gt
gt gt 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
gt gt Canadian Armed Forces
gt gt
gt gt gtFrom: quotPeter deVriesquot 
ltrsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.comgt
gt gt gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gt gt gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gt gt gtSubject: Re: British Army 
Question
gt gt gtDate: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
gt gt gt
gt gt gtMatt,
gt gt gt Is that show Battle Stripes 
still on? What time, channel, etc???
gt gt gtPete
gt gt gt
gt gt gt
gt gt gtgtFrom: Juno847627709@aol.com
gt gt gtgtReply-To: 
army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gt gt gtgtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gt gt gtgtSubject: Re: British Army 
Question
gt gt gtgtDate: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 
EST
gt gt gtgt
gt gt gtgtI‘d like to know as well.
gt gt gtgtI was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ 
the other night and the term came up 
gtquite
gt gt gtgta
gt gt gtgtbit.
gt gt gtgtWell????
gt gt 
gtgtnbs
p -matt
gt gt 
gtgt--------------------------------------------------------
gt gt gtgtNOTE: To remove yourself 
from this list, send a message
gt gt gtgtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account you wish to
gt gt gtgtremove, with the line 
quotunsubscribe army-listquot in the
gt gt gtgtmessage body.
gt gt gt
gt gt 
gt 
gt____________________________________________________________________
_____
gt gt gtGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN 
Hotmail at 
gthttp://www.hotmail.com.
gt gt gt
gt gt 
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gt gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from 
this list, send a message
gt gt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account you wish to
gt gt gtremove, with the line 
quotunsubscribe army-listquot in the
gt gt gtmessage body.
gt gt
gt gt 
gt___________________________________________________________
______________
gt gt Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN 
Hotmail at 
gthttp://www.hotmail.com.
gt gt
gt gt 
--------------------------------------------------------
gt gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this 
list, send a message
gt gt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account 
you wish to
gt gt remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gt gt message body.
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a message
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you 
wish to
gtremove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gtmessage body.
_______________________________________________________________
__________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 22:23:59 *
i think hes smoking something. sorry for the misunderstanding
Lt. Burgess Marskell
PS:No matter, i am going to get promoted in the next few weeks i think.
>From: "Todd Harris" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
>Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 11:06:43 -0500
>
>You can‘t be serious.  Your CO is not of sound mind I believe.  What is
>wrong with 2Lt or Lt as rank signatures or the whole rank spelled out as
>well?  How does one get them confused?  If I were you I‘d not follow that
>gem of advice.  You‘re just asking for negative comments from just about 
>any
>Canadian Military member you see or deal with.
>
>Todd Harris
>
>
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
>Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 11:54
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
>
>
>its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to sign
>my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause 
>more
>
>confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
>
> >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> >
> >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
> >the US military!
> >
> >burgess marskell wrote:
> > >
> > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
> >television
> > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the
> >weekend
> > > some time
> > >
> > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > >
> > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > >
> > > >Matt,
> > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > > >Pete
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > >>
> > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up
> >quite
> > > >>a
> > > >>bit.
> > > >>Well????
> > > >>             -matt
> > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >>message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 18:47:17 -0400*
What is the CF coming to when a CO would tell a young officer ssomething like
that?  What a bunch of BS!!  I think you had better re-badge if one still can
do such a thing.
Beth MacFarlane
burgess marskell wrote:
> its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to sign
> my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause more
> confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
>
> >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> >
> >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
> >the US military!
> >
> >burgess marskell wrote:
> > >
> > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
> >television
> > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the
> >weekend
> > > some time
> > >
> > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > >
> > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > >
> > > >Matt,
> > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > > >Pete
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > >>
> > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up
> >quite
> > > >>a
> > > >>bit.
> > > >>Well????
> > > >>             -matt
> > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >>message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 15:45:32 -0700*
and what unit are you with?
> -----Original Message-----
> From:burgess marskell [SMTP:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Thursday, February 15, 2001 3:24 PM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:RE: First Lieutenant?
> 
> i think hes smoking something. sorry for the misunderstanding
> 
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
> 
> PS:No matter, i am going to get promoted in the next few weeks i think.
> 
> 
> >From: "Todd Harris" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
> >Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 11:06:43 -0500
> >
> >You can‘t be serious.  Your CO is not of sound mind I believe.  What is
> >wrong with 2Lt or Lt as rank signatures or the whole rank spelled out as
> >well?  How does one get them confused?  If I were you I‘d not follow
> that
> >gem of advice.  You‘re just asking for negative comments from just about 
> >any
> >Canadian Military member you see or deal with.
> >
> >Todd Harris
> >
> >
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
> >Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 11:54
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> >
> >
> >its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to
> sign
> >my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause 
> >more
> >
> >confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
> >
> > >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> > >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> > >
> > >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
> > >the US military!
> > >
> > >burgess marskell wrote:
> > > >
> > > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
> > >television
> > > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the
> > >weekend
> > > > some time
> > > >
> > > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > > >
> > > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > > >
> > > > >Matt,
> > > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > > > >Pete
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > > >>
> > > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came
> up
> > >quite
> > > > >>a
> > > > >>bit.
> > > > >>Well????
> > > > >>             -matt
> > > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >>message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > 
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 17:16:43 -0700*
Promoted to what? From what?
Quite often, when you read an e-mail wherein the author does not capitalize
the pronoun "I", writing it in small case as "i‘", it turns out the the
author is a teen/pre-teen. That‘s my guess here. Perhaps "young" Marskell is
the reincarnation of dear "Sgt. Rascal" from months gone bye, but with a
cleaner mouth.
Now I am sure that none of us object to the question he posted - it was the
start of, for many, an interesting thread. It‘s just that I, and likely most
others, don‘t like imposters. We prefer to judge contributors by what they
say rather than who they purport to be.
So, "don‘t **** the troops". Please drop the rank prefix and carry on.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 10:23 PM
Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> i think hes smoking something. sorry for the misunderstanding
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
> PS:No matter, i am going to get promoted in the next few weeks i think.
>
>
> >From: "Todd Harris" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
> >Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 11:06:43 -0500
> >
> >You can‘t be serious.  Your CO is not of sound mind I believe.  What is
> >wrong with 2Lt or Lt as rank signatures or the whole rank spelled out as
> >well?  How does one get them confused?  If I were you I‘d not follow
that
> >gem of advice.  You‘re just asking for negative comments from just about
> >any
> >Canadian Military member you see or deal with.
> >
> >Todd Harris
> >
> >
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
> >Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 11:54
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> >
> >
> >its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to
sign
> >my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause
> >more
> >
> >confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
> >
> > >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> > >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> > >
> > >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
> > >the US military!
> > >
> > >burgess marskell wrote:
> > > >
> > > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
> > >television
> > > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the
> > >weekend
> > > > some time
> > > >
> > > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > > >
> > > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > > >
> > > > >Matt,
> > > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > > > >Pete
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > > >>
> > > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came
up
> > >quite
> > > > >>a
> > > > >>bit.
> > > > >>Well????
> > > > >>             -matt
> > > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >>message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 16 Feb 2001 00:55:50 *
please do not assume things that you do not know. I usually dont capitalize 
the "I" in emails such as this because i type in a hurry.
>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
>Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 17:16:43 -0700
>
>Promoted to what? From what?
>
>Quite often, when you read an e-mail wherein the author does not capitalize
>the pronoun "I", writing it in small case as "i‘", it turns out the the
>author is a teen/pre-teen. That‘s my guess here. Perhaps "young" Marskell 
>is
>the reincarnation of dear "Sgt. Rascal" from months gone bye, but with a
>cleaner mouth.
>
>Now I am sure that none of us object to the question he posted - it was the
>start of, for many, an interesting thread. It‘s just that I, and likely 
>most
>others, don‘t like imposters. We prefer to judge contributors by what they
>say rather than who they purport to be.
>
>So, "don‘t **** the troops". Please drop the rank prefix and carry on.
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: burgess marskell 
>To: 
>Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 10:23 PM
>Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
>
>
> > i think hes smoking something. sorry for the misunderstanding
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >
> > PS:No matter, i am going to get promoted in the next few weeks i think.
> >
> >
> > >From: "Todd Harris" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
> > >Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 11:06:43 -0500
> > >
> > >You can‘t be serious.  Your CO is not of sound mind I believe.  What is
> > >wrong with 2Lt or Lt as rank signatures or the whole rank spelled out 
>as
> > >well?  How does one get them confused?  If I were you I‘d not follow
>that
> > >gem of advice.  You‘re just asking for negative comments from just 
>about
> > >any
> > >Canadian Military member you see or deal with.
> > >
> > >Todd Harris
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >-----Original Message-----
> > >From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
> > >Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 11:54
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> > >
> > >
> > >its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to
>sign
> > >my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause
> > >more
> > >
> > >confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
> > >
> > > >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> > > >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> > > >
> > > >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
> > > >the US military!
> > > >
> > > >burgess marskell wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
> > > >television
> > > > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the
> > > >weekend
> > > > > some time
> > > > >
> > > > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > > > >
> > > > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > > > >
> > > > > >Matt,
> > > > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, 
>etc???
> > > > > >Pete
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > > > >>
> > > > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term 
>came
>up
> > > >quite
> > > > > >>a
> > > > > >>bit.
> > > > > >>Well????
> > > > > >>             -matt
> > > > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > >>message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 18:41:27 -0700*
OK.. so now you‘ve gotten us all skeptical, you might as well prove us
wrong.. a few have asked your Unit.. might as well toss in anything else you
want.. DOE...what are you getting promoted from/to again?
Ubique
MacF
    A dog owns nothing, yet is seldom dissatisfied.
    -- Irish Proverb
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 12:55 AM
Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> please do not assume things that you do not know. I usually dont
capitalize
> the "I" in emails such as this because i type in a hurry.
>
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 20:54:02 -0500*
Usually lieutenants are promoted to captains.
Hehe, sorry I couldn‘t resist.
> >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 17:16:43 -0700
> >
> >Promoted to what? From what?
> >
> >Quite often, when you read an e-mail wherein the author does not
capitalize
> >the pronoun "I", writing it in small case as "i‘", it turns out the the
> >author is a teen/pre-teen. That‘s my guess here. Perhaps "young" Marskell
> >is
> >the reincarnation of dear "Sgt. Rascal" from months gone bye, but with a
> >cleaner mouth.
> >
> >Now I am sure that none of us object to the question he posted - it was
the
> >start of, for many, an interesting thread. It‘s just that I, and likely
> >most
> >others, don‘t like imposters. We prefer to judge contributors by what
they
> >say rather than who they purport to be.
> >
> >So, "don‘t **** the troops". Please drop the rank prefix and carry on.
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: burgess marskell 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 10:23 PM
> >Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> >
> >
> > > i think hes smoking something. sorry for the misunderstanding
> > >
> > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > > PS:No matter, i am going to get promoted in the next few weeks i
think.
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "Todd Harris" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
> > > >Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 11:06:43 -0500
> > > >
> > > >You can‘t be serious.  Your CO is not of sound mind I believe.  What
is
> > > >wrong with 2Lt or Lt as rank signatures or the whole rank spelled
out
> >as
> > > >well?  How does one get them confused?  If I were you I‘d not follow
> >that
> > > >gem of advice.  You‘re just asking for negative comments from just
> >about
> > > >any
> > > >Canadian Military member you see or deal with.
> > > >
> > > >Todd Harris
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >-----Original Message-----
> > > >From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
> > > >Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 11:54
> > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO
to
> >sign
> > > >my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only
cause
> > > >more
> > > >
> > > >confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
> > > >
> > > > >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> > > > >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> > > > >
> > > > >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated
with
> > > > >the US military!
> > > > >
> > > > >burgess marskell wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
> > > > >television
> > > > > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on
the
> > > > >weekend
> > > > > > some time
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > > > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > > > > >
> > > > > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >Matt,
> > > > > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel,
> >etc???
> > > > > > >Pete
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > > > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > > > > >>
> > > > > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > > > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term
> >came
> >up
> > > > >quite
> > > > > > >>a
> > > > > > >>bit.
> > > > > > >>Well????
> > > > > > >>             -matt
> > > > > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > >>message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 20:11:18 -0700*
So, let me ask again, what unit are you from?
Don Schepens
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 12:55 AM
Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> please do not assume things that you do not know. I usually dont
capitalize
> the "I" in emails such as this because i type in a hurry.
>
>
>
> >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 17:16:43 -0700
> >
> >Promoted to what? From what?
> >
> >Quite often, when you read an e-mail wherein the author does not
capitalize
> >the pronoun "I", writing it in small case as "i‘", it turns out the the
> >author is a teen/pre-teen. That‘s my guess here. Perhaps "young" Marskell
> >is
> >the reincarnation of dear "Sgt. Rascal" from months gone bye, but with a
> >cleaner mouth.
> >
> >Now I am sure that none of us object to the question he posted - it was
the
> >start of, for many, an interesting thread. It‘s just that I, and likely
> >most
> >others, don‘t like imposters. We prefer to judge contributors by what
they
> >say rather than who they purport to be.
> >
> >So, "don‘t **** the troops". Please drop the rank prefix and carry on.
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: burgess marskell 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 10:23 PM
> >Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> >
> >
> > > i think hes smoking something. sorry for the misunderstanding
> > >
> > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > > PS:No matter, i am going to get promoted in the next few weeks i
think.
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "Todd Harris" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
> > > >Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 11:06:43 -0500
> > > >
> > > >You can‘t be serious.  Your CO is not of sound mind I believe.  What
is
> > > >wrong with 2Lt or Lt as rank signatures or the whole rank spelled
out
> >as
> > > >well?  How does one get them confused?  If I were you I‘d not follow
> >that
> > > >gem of advice.  You‘re just asking for negative comments from just
> >about
> > > >any
> > > >Canadian Military member you see or deal with.
> > > >
> > > >Todd Harris
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >-----Original Message-----
> > > >From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
> > > >Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 11:54
> > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO
to
> >sign
> > > >my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only
cause
> > > >more
> > > >
> > > >confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
> > > >
> > > > >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> > > > >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> > > > >
> > > > >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated
with
> > > > >the US military!
> > > > >
> > > > >burgess marskell wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
> > > > >television
> > > > > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on
the
> > > > >weekend
> > > > > > some time
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > > > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > > > > >
> > > > > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >Matt,
> > > > > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel,
> >etc???
> > > > > > >Pete
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > > > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > > > > >>
> > > > > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > > > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term
> >came
> >up
> > > > >quite
> > > > > > >>a
> > > > > > >>bit.
> > > > > > >>Well????
> > > > > > >>             -matt
> > > > > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > >>message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 22:56:09 -0500*
You think?
What‘s happening, they can properly inform you of your promotion?
burgess marskell wrote:
> i think hes smoking something. sorry for the misunderstanding
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
> PS:No matter, i am going to get promoted in the next few weeks i think.
>
> >From: "Todd Harris" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
> >Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 11:06:43 -0500
> >
> >You can‘t be serious.  Your CO is not of sound mind I believe.  What is
> >wrong with 2Lt or Lt as rank signatures or the whole rank spelled out as
> >well?  How does one get them confused?  If I were you I‘d not follow that
> >gem of advice.  You‘re just asking for negative comments from just about
> >any
> >Canadian Military member you see or deal with.
> >
> >Todd Harris
> >
> >
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
> >Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 11:54
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> >
> >
> >its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO to sign
> >my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only cause
> >more
> >
> >confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
> >
> > >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> > >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> > >
> > >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated with
> > >the US military!
> > >
> > >burgess marskell wrote:
> > > >
> > > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
> > >television
> > > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on the
> > >weekend
> > > > some time
> > > >
> > > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > > >
> > > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > > >
> > > > >Matt,
> > > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel, etc???
> > > > >Pete
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > > >>
> > > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term came up
> > >quite
> > > > >>a
> > > > >>bit.
> > > > >>Well????
> > > > >>             -matt
> > > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >>message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > >
> > >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> > >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 22:58:15 -0500*
according to his IP, he‘s from "La Cit Collgialle " an Ottawa area CEGEP,
so in theory he can only be in reserve, but then again I theorized
Donald Schepens wrote:
> So, let me ask again, what unit are you from?
>
> Don Schepens
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: burgess marskell 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 12:55 AM
> Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
>
> > please do not assume things that you do not know. I usually dont
> capitalize
> > the "I" in emails such as this because i type in a hurry.
> >
> >
> >
> > >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 17:16:43 -0700
> > >
> > >Promoted to what? From what?
> > >
> > >Quite often, when you read an e-mail wherein the author does not
> capitalize
> > >the pronoun "I", writing it in small case as "i‘", it turns out the the
> > >author is a teen/pre-teen. That‘s my guess here. Perhaps "young" Marskell
> > >is
> > >the reincarnation of dear "Sgt. Rascal" from months gone bye, but with a
> > >cleaner mouth.
> > >
> > >Now I am sure that none of us object to the question he posted - it was
> the
> > >start of, for many, an interesting thread. It‘s just that I, and likely
> > >most
> > >others, don‘t like imposters. We prefer to judge contributors by what
> they
> > >say rather than who they purport to be.
> > >
> > >So, "don‘t **** the troops". Please drop the rank prefix and carry on.
> > >
> > >
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: burgess marskell 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 10:23 PM
> > >Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> > >
> > >
> > > > i think hes smoking something. sorry for the misunderstanding
> > > >
> > > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > > >
> > > > PS:No matter, i am going to get promoted in the next few weeks i
> think.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >From: "Todd Harris" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
> > > > >Subject: RE: First Lieutenant?
> > > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 11:06:43 -0500
> > > > >
> > > > >You can‘t be serious.  Your CO is not of sound mind I believe.  What
> is
> > > > >wrong with 2Lt or Lt as rank signatures or the whole rank spelled
> out
> > >as
> > > > >well?  How does one get them confused?  If I were you I‘d not follow
> > >that
> > > > >gem of advice.  You‘re just asking for negative comments from just
> > >about
> > > > >any
> > > > >Canadian Military member you see or deal with.
> > > > >
> > > > >Todd Harris
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >-----Original Message-----
> > > > >From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
> > > > >Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 11:54
> > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >its just lieutenant officially, but i have been instructed by my CO
> to
> > >sign
> > > > >my name like that to avoid confusion with 2nd lieutenant. it only
> cause
> > > > >more
> > > > >
> > > > >confusion, buts i cant do miuch about that.
> > > > >
> > > > > >From: MCBRIDE MIKE 
> > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > >Subject: First Lieutenant?
> > > > > >Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 19:44:22  0000
> > > > > >
> > > > > >What the f**K is a First Lieutenant? Have we already amalgamated
> with
> > > > > >the US military!
> > > > > >
> > > > > >burgess marskell wrote:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > what was the term? i think the series ended, but i hear history
> > > > > >television
> > > > > > > channel 43 where i am is going to start playing it again on
> the
> > > > > >weekend
> > > > > > > some time
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > > > > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >From: "Peter deVries" 
> > > > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > >Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > > > > >Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 00:16:38
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >Matt,
> > > > > > > >  Is that show Battle Stripes still on? What time, channel,
> > >etc???
> > > > > > > >Pete
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> > > > > > > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > >>Subject: Re: British Army Question
> > > > > > > >>Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 18:34:46 EST
> > > > > > > >>
> > > > > > > >>I‘d like to know as well.
> > > > > > > >>I was watching ‘Battle Stripes‘ the other night and the term
> > >came
> > >up
> > > > > >quite
> > > > > > > >>a
> > > > > > > >>bit.
> > > > > > > >>Well????
> > > > > > > >>             -matt
> > > > > > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > >>message body.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> > >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 22:50:48 -0800*
The Navy has a position called 1st. lieutenant.....but also known as
Xo..21/c..perhaps we have a sailor visiting us.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Fri, 16 Feb 2001 09:07:17 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
If he‘s from Ottawa he‘s not from the Camerons, I don‘t recall that name
with the Guards either.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ [mailto:desrtrat@amug.org]
Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 08:41
To: army-list
Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
OK.. so now you‘ve gotten us all skeptical, you might as well prove us
wrong.. a few have asked your Unit.. might as well toss in anything else you
want.. DOE...what are you getting promoted from/to again?
Ubique
MacF
    A dog owns nothing, yet is seldom dissatisfied.
    -- Irish Proverb
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 12:55 AM
Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
> please do not assume things that you do not know. I usually dont
capitalize
> the "I" in emails such as this because i type in a hurry.
>
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: First Lieutenant?
If he‘s from Ottawa he‘s not from the Camerons, I don‘t recall that name with the Guards either.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ [mailto:desrtrat@amug.org]
Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 08:41
To: army-list
Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
OK.. so now you‘ve gotten us all skeptical, you might as well prove us
wrong.. a few have asked your Unit.. might as well toss in anything else you
want.. DOE...what are you getting promoted from/to again?
Ubique
MacF
 A dog owns nothing, yet is seldom dissatisfied.
 -- Irish Proverb
----- Original Message -----
From: quotburgess marskellquot ltdb_marskell@hotmail.comgt
To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 12:55 AM
Subject: Re: First Lieutenant?
gt please do not assume things that you do not know. I usually dont
capitalize
gt the quotIquot in emails such as this because i type in a hurry.
gt
gt
gt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Fri, 16 Feb 2001 16:10:20 EST*
Well, it seems ahwile for a response.
Hmmmmm.
I hope theres no dishonourable acts being executed, but I‘d be lying if I 
said I wasn‘t interested in seeing how old soldiers deal with imposters.
        Sincerely,
                    -A 16 year old playing Quake 2
                    Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *JHart27157@aol.com* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 17:08:27 EST*
--part1_f5.760e724.27c1a1db_boundary
To clear this up.....
If my memory serves me right RNR, HMS Claverhouse 1992-93 the First 
Lieutenant  was known as the "Jimmy".  Reasons lost in the mist of time.  Is 
this the equiv of the XO in the "RCN"?
JH
--part1_f5.760e724.27c1a1db_boundary
To clear this up.....
If my memory serves me right RNR, HMS Claverhouse 1992-93 the First 
Lieutenant was known as the "Jimmy". Reasons lost in the mist of time. Is 
this the equiv of the XO in the "RCN"?
JH
--part1_f5.760e724.27c1a1db_boundary--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 15:18:36 -0800*
Same thing......Jimmy being an affectionate if possible term of 
reference to the XO.....
Or as we called him..Sir
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: JHart27157@aol.com
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 2:08 PM
  Subject: Re:First Lts
  To clear this up.....
  If my memory serves me right RNR, HMS Claverhouse 1992-93 the First
  Lieutenant  was known as the "Jimmy".  Reasons lost in the mist of 
time.  Is
  this the equiv of the XO in the "RCN"?
  JH
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Same thing......Jimmy being an 
affectionate if
possible term of reference to the XO.....
Or as we called him..Sir
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  JHart27157@aol.com 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 
2:08
  PM
  Subject: Re:First Lts
  To clear 
this up.....
  If my memory serves me right RNR, HMS Claverhouse 1992-93 the 
First
  Lieutenant was known as the "Jimmy". Reasons lost in 
the mist
  of time. Is this the equiv of the XO in the "RCN"? 
JH

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

